# Kreise an einem Kreis anordnen in Illustrator



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (14. März 2007)

Hallo,
wie bekomme ich den in Illustrator 6 Kreise auf einem anderen größerenb Kreis ausgerichtet. also das sich dei Kreise jeweils im 60 Grad Abstand zueinander befinden?


Viele Grüße


----------



## thoru (17. März 2007)

Hallo DirtyWorld

ich hoffe das ich deine Frage richtig verstanden habe, wie ich es in angehängter
Datei darstelle.
Zu diesem Ergebnis bin ich gekommen indem ich zwei Kreis waagerecht gegenüber
gestellt habe um dann mit dem Angleichen-Werkzeug (Taste "W") und 4 festgelegten
Stufen, die Option an Pfad ausrichten angewählt, 4 weitere Kreis erzeugt habe.
Danach habe ich die 6 Kreise über die Transformieren-Palette um 60° gedreht.

cu
thoru


----------



## megabit (19. März 2007)

Ich habe den Ersteller eigentlich anders verstanden aber keine Lösung gefunden, die ausschließlich mit Illustrator zu realisieren ist, weil ich keine Möglichkeit gefunden habe den Mittelpunkt eines Kreises nach Außen auf einen bestimmten Punkt zu bringen.

Wenn das denn richtig ist, was ich denke, dann möchte der Ersteller einen Kreis in der Mitte haben. Auf dieser Außenlinie sollen dann weitere Kreise mit ihrem Mittelpunkt liegen aber immer gleichmäßig um 60 grad verschoben sein.

Ich würde das vorher in Photoshop machen (denn da kannst du den Mittelpunkt verschieben) und dann mit Illu nach machen. Es geht ja hierbei nur um die korekte Positionierung der Kreise.


----------



## emmag (20. März 2007)

Hallo, DirtyWorld,
ich vermute mal, Du meinst so etwas wie im Anhang, den ich hier hoffentlich auch anhängen kann … Also:

großen Kreis in der Mitte erstellen,
ersten kleinen Kreis oben ausrichten,
60-Grad-Hilfslinie positionieren,
oberen kleinen Kreis auswählen,
mit dem Drehen-Werkzeug den Drehpunkt des kleinen Kreises in die Mitte des großen Kreises verschieben,
oberen kleinen Kreis packen und an der 60-Grad-Hilfslinie ausrichten (dabei vor dem Loslassen der Maus Umschalt- und Alt-Taste drücken = Kopierfunktion),
dann mit Strg+D den letzten Schritt wiederholen und FERTIG.

Grüße - Emma


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (20. März 2007)

Hallo,
so wollt mich mal wieder Melden  .
Alao ich habe das inzwischen so umgesetzt das ich einen Kreis mit einem bestimmten Durchmesser erstellt habe und dann den kleineren Kreis um den Radius verschoben habe und nochmals um den Radius nach unten. Nun habe ich diese Kreise um 60 Grad versetzt.
Mir ging es darum ob es auch eine automatische Ausrichtenmöglichkeit gibt so wie in einem CAD Programm. Z.B. in Autosketch kann man sagen das die makierten Objekte an einem Anderen Objekt ausgerichtet werden sollen.

Viele Grüße


----------

